# How Good is Infinite Woodwinds 2.0 (Review)



## peakeleven (Oct 18, 2020)

*How Good is Infinite Woodwinds 2.0?*
I just did this video review on Infinite Woodwinds, check it out here:


----------



## MOMA (Oct 18, 2020)

Good review! Clear and precise. Thank you – now, would you have a word with my wife please? She don't seem to appreciate this magnificent library in the way we do. (I know, its puzzling)

MOMA


----------



## axb312 (Oct 18, 2020)

Not loving the tone of the Piccolo there and I think something weird is happening with the contrabass clarinet. Nice review though.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 13, 2020)

This would be a must for complex or expressive wind textures in an orchestra


----------

